# New Television Program in Salt Lake City



## Blue Tick (Dec 30, 2007)

Our church recently started a television program here in Salt Lake. The emphasis is about the historic Reformed Faith and to engage Evangelicals and Mormons in thoughful Biblical discussions.

[ame=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=799120388640943601&q=ancient+paths&total=490&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0]The Ancient Paths - Episode 2[/ame]


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 30, 2007)

*Episode 3*

[ame=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4132625492185415952]The Ancient Paths - Episode 3[/ame]


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 31, 2007)

[ame=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7909917733089324724&q=ancient+paths&total=491&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5]The Ancient Paths - Episode 1 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------

